

On Privilege and Luck, or Why Success Breeds Success - RKoutnik
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2014/04/28/on-privilege-and-luck-or-why-success-breeds-success/

======
midas007
Popularity stats/maths is easy to explain:

it's like a differential equation, dsuccess/dt ~ success

Just the same as new stories on HN, where a single upvote makes it much more
likely to take off.

The reason is that (almost) no one wants to take the risk of being "first":
whether at an empty restaurant, liking, kickstarter, comments, etc. But then
as more people pile on, it increases faster.

So Thomas, it's not a tautology... it's human behavior. :-)

